

Rupert Murdoch Reveals Intent To Charge For Content - fiaz
http://paidcontent.org/article/419-if-wsj.com-is-the-model-news-corp.-isnt-building-a-news-fortress/

======
dotcoma
isn't it funny how people seem to think that an 80-year-old Australian old
media mogul can hold the solution to today's problems ?

